# Wimbledon



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Unless I am imagining it, I read somewhere on this forum, several months ago, a reasurance from Virgin that by the time Wimbledon 2011 came around, we'd be able to access the multiple game feeds on the TIVO that will be available on the old V+ box. With only 4 days to go, there is still no sign of this happening. Has this been quietly dropped, or are we going to have an update to facilitate this in the next couple of days?


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

John McE said:


> Unless I am imagining it, I read somewhere on this forum, several months ago, a reasurance from Virgin that by the time Wimbledon 2011 came around, we'd be able to access the multiple game feeds on the TIVO that will be available on the old V+ box. With only 4 days to go, there is still no sign of this happening. Has this been quietly dropped, or are we going to have an update to facilitate this in the next couple of days?


No, I think the Olympics was the event which was "guaranteed" to have red button working.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Just done a search and I think the relevant statement is



> button functions will be more app orientated. By the time the 2012 Olympics start we hope to gave users an option of 24 different events VIA the 'BBCi app' - 2012


I.e. looks like "red-button" behaviour will be handled via an app that will tap into the BBC IP streams (like iPlayer now does). Positive is that it may allow access to more than is on existing red-button but negative is that its probably tied up with the BBCs overall roll-out plans for apps (so I expect this means we have to wait until the iPad version is done since that is clearly the most important platform in the universe as far as the BBC is concerned).


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh, obviously wishful thinking on my part. But I am certainly going to miss not having so many matches to choose from. And very possibly next year as well. Bummer.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

John McE said:


> Unless I am imagining it, I read somewhere on this forum, several months ago, a reasurance from Virgin that by the time Wimbledon 2011 came around, we'd be able to access the multiple game feeds on the TIVO that will be available on the old V+ box. With only 4 days to go, there is still no sign of this happening. Has this been quietly dropped, or are we going to have an update to facilitate this in the next couple of days?


You CANNOT be serious!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist it


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

alextegg said:


> couldn't resist it


Why not? I did. *Far* too obvious; yes, even for me


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)




----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh come on Alex! Lighten up


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

John McE said:


> Oh, obviously wishful thinking on my part. But I am certainly going to miss not having so many matches to choose from. And very possibly next year as well. Bummer.


You could revert to using the digital Freeview tuner that your TV no doubt has and get red button support for Wimbledon that way.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

That's actually a very good point.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Although the Freeview offering is only half that of the offering from the VM (non-TiVo) and Sky platforms.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

And there could well be even less options this year, since the Beeb had to cut back on their digital extra channels.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

IIRC the Freeview feeds were simply a couple of additional channels.
Surely Virgin can add a few more channels?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think last year Virgin and Sky had four extra channels - although usually BBC1/BBC2 was jumping between these - so they was rarely the choice of more than four matches.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Best news I've read in years is that, according to a BBC press release "selected matches will be available with or without commentary". John McEnroe and Tracey Austin have been ruining all the best matches for the past few years, and Andrew Castle these days just never stops droning on. The thought of being able to watch a top class match without their inanities has me drooling with antipation.

Maybe by 2020, we'll have the option of a virtual Dan Maskall doing the commentary!


----------

